# Finger Foods



## mitchelsy (Apr 8, 2009)

* Finger Foods*​
*







*

*Cheese Bites*​
*Ingredients:*
1/2 cup warm butter
1 cup plain flour
2 cups grated medium/strong flavour cheddar cheese
1/4 tsp ground Cayenne pepper
1 tsp paprika/red pepper

*How to prepare:*
Mix the butter, pepper and flour together. Add the cheese and mix in well. Shape into small bite-size balls, arrange on a baking sheet and bake in a preheated oven(190C) for about 10 minutes. 
Makes 35 bites.



*Hot Chicken Wings*
​
*Ingredients:*

1 tbsp oil
2 cups orange juice 
1/2 cup vinegar or lemon juice 
1 tsp crushed red pepper 
2 tsp cajun seasoning 
1 tsp chilli powder 
1/2 tsp cornflour 
6 tbsp brown sugar 
1kg/2 lbs chicken wings

*How to prepare:*
Combine all dry ingredients and mix thourghly. Add vinegar and orange juice and mix well. Wash the chicken wings, fold the wings. Place in a deep dish and cover with the marinade. Cover and refidgerate for 6-12 Hrs. 
Remove wings from sauce and place on baking tray. Return sauce to a sauce pan, heat and cook until the sauce has thickened. Place the wings under a medium Grill for about 20-25 min, turning occasionally and basting with the sauce.


*Stuffed Avocados *​
*Ingredients for 4:*
2 1/2 oz Roquefort cheese
1 tbsp fresh parsley (chopped)
3 tbsp virgin olive oil
3 tbsp lemon juice
salt and pepper to taste
2 Avocados
Lettuce leaves
Few Stuffed Green Olives (any type) to garnish

*How to prepare: *
Mash the cheese with the parseley into coarse paste using a fork.
In a separate bowl, mix the olive oil and lemon juice, and then stir into cheese mixture. Season to taste with salt and pepper. Cut avocados in half lengthwise and remove the pits. Carefully scoop two thirds of the flesh out of each avocado half, leaving a thin shell, and add to cheese mixture. Mix well. Sprinkle insides of avocado shells with remaining lemon juice, and arrange the shells on a serving plate lined with lettuce leaves. Fill the shells with the cheese mixture and garnish with olives.

_:icon_smile:What is your favorite finger food?_:icon_smile:


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Pomme frites, mussels, and some Stella.


----------

